# Freakin' Out Here



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

So back when I used to spend mad amounts of money on diapers (wait that just stopped yesterday) I won two auctions from a seller.Fuz Ice star and a Righteous Baby shell set.Eleven days passed since I paid and I was just getting ready to email and ask when they were shipped when the seller contacted me with payment reminders.







I reminded her that I did pay and she needed to ship my stuff , with DC , out right away. She said I was insulting her by impling she might be trying to rip me off.But the reason I don't think it is just a misuderstanding is that I know someone else who won her auction and has not gotten their item yet either.And she doesn't get reply's to any of her emails.

So I have a feeling I will never see this stuff as she never emailed me a DC #.What I am worried about is that I did not pay through the paypal buttons at ebay.I just went to paypal myself and paid her without using the auction #s or anything







Can I still file a claim even tho I don't have proof what it is I paid her this large amount of money for?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well you should be able to file with paypal even if you're not filing with Ebay I'd think..









I hope she's confused for your sake even if you don't think she is.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ooooh I saw those auctions and maybe even bid on them.







I can't remember.

I am sure you can file with paypal and probably contact ebay, too. Do so! This sounds scary.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Well what the heck did she have to say for herself when you provided her with a copy of your paypal receipt? Is she claiming that you still haven't paid yet? How bizzare! I'm sure you can, (and I would if it gets any weirder!) file with paypal.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

That is strange!
You still have proof that you paid for the item & definitely can file a claim with paypal that you haven't rec'd the merchandise that you've paid for!


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

you should have proof you paid her email address, even if it doesnt include a ebay item number. That may help w/ her sudden case of amnesia...


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

She said that paypal wasn't showing that I paid.Of course when I pointed out my copy of the receipt she said okay she would ship them.The thing is the day I paid she emailed me saying she got it and would ship them out.So she is either really stupid or ripping me off.I just don't see how anyone who owns such cool diapers could be the type to rip people off.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I guess I should add that the only reason I haven't filed with paypal yet is I really want those diapers!! I thought I was actually the owner of a Fuz Ice Star set







I guess if I get my money back I could pay off a bill....


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Does she sell a lot of stuff on ebay? Sometimes if you go to "my ebay" and check out the pending stuff, if you didn't use the ebay checkout system it's probably giving her a "send payment reminder" button to press. Which she obviously did without much thought...







Anyway, my point is that perhaps she just misplaced the thoughts in her head and was going with the information that ebay provided her.

I hope she sends your dipes asap!

Did you say "ice star"? NICE Mama!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I guess I should add that the only reason I haven't filed with paypal yet is I really want those diapers!! I thought I was actually the owner of a Fuz Ice Star set







I guess if I get my money back I could pay off a bill....

Ahhh (((hugs)))


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh one more thing.I paypaled her at the email address she was emailing me from.Turns out it is not the one she has listed with ebay.So I am worried about paypal not doing anything because of that.

Oh another thing..her phone number listed with ebay is disconnected.I know she is in California.If I knew her exact address I would road trip it to get my diapers.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

ooooh, an ice star. i hope you get it and everything works out okay.


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

You have 30 days to file a fraud claim with Paypal (but don't wait till the last day, guaranteed you'll forget!). In order to have 2 emails registered with Paypal as far as I know you have to have them connected or she would at least have the same contact information so PP should be able to figure out it is the same person. Maybe since you paid a different email she got confused and thought you didn't pay? Hope it arrives soon and all this worry was for nothing









Crystal


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacobsquiltingmommy*
You have 30 days to file a fraud claim with Paypal (but don't wait till the last day, guaranteed you'll forget!). In order to have 2 emails registered with Paypal as far as I know you have to have them connected or she would at least have the same contact information so PP should be able to figure out it is the same person. Maybe since you paid a different email she got confused and thought you didn't pay? Hope it arrives soon and all this worry was for nothing









Crystal

Thanks for the info. I decided to give it until Monday for her to email me a DC # and if not I'll file.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm in the same pickle with the same seller as Jamie. And there's another MDC mama who contacted me as well.

I've emailed both her AOL addys (several times) - and I added her to my AIM "buddy" list







:

I paid her through the Ebay checkout system - my money went to a paypal account with the same name as her Ebay name.

Someone else is looking for her over at the AOL diaper support board. She has been online. She bid on something on Ebay on June 10th. Now I'm turning into a cyber diaper stalker!


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm the other mama who won items from her. After requesting her contact info from ebay(they notify the seller that you did) she wrote this back:

Hi Elizabeth,
I'm sorry to have worried you. I sent out the email below to all my recent buyers. I'm so sorry if I perhaps overlooked you:

Hello,
I'm writing because you have recently won an auction of mine. Unfortunately, the item/s have not yet shipped. We've had a couple unforeseen circumstances come up in our family that made the delay unavoidable. I'd like to apologize for no making contact sooner and for the extreme inconvenience!! I'd like to offer to refund your money at this time, or if you'd still like your win/s I will have them mailed tomorrow (Friday...or Saturday if I haven't gotten a reply yet)
Again, I am very sorry and hope you can understand. Thank you!!
Jen

I e-mailed her back on Friday so theoretically she should have shipped my items on Saturday. I just e-mailed her to get confirmation that this occured. But after hearing these stories I'm pretty sure these are all lies she's telling everyone.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

If you don't get your item, I think like other posters said that you should be able to file w/ paypal. If not, you should DEFINITELY be able to file with your credit card co.
Hopefully you'll get your stuff soon.


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh I know this paypal road all to well......... She has to provide paypal with proof that she sent the items. If she can prove she sent items to you with a DC # then i think paypal will do nothing but if she cant prove she sent it then paypal should refund you.. that is what they did in my case.. the seller could not prove they sent me my stuff and paypal refunded me.......... good luck


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I got the email from her and then another saying she was shipping out on Saturday. However this just keeps sounding worse and worse to me. I'm only waiting until the middle of the week before I file with paypal.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

This just figures - it's the only dipe and cover I've ever purchased off Ebay!!! NEVER AGAIN







:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes, you can put a claim through regardless how you paid the auction. Do it, do it now!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So back when I used to spend mad amounts of money on diapers (wait that just stopped yesterday) I won two auctions from a seller.Fuz Ice star and a Righteous Baby shell set.Eleven days passed since I paid and I was just getting ready to email and ask when they were shipped when the seller contacted me with payment reminders.







I reminded her that I did pay and she needed to ship my stuff , with DC , out right away. She said I was insulting her by impling she might be trying to rip me off.But the reason I don't think it is just a misuderstanding is that I know someone else who won her auction and has not gotten their item yet either.And she doesn't get reply's to any of her emails.

So I have a feeling I will never see this stuff as she never emailed me a DC #.What I am worried about is that I did not pay through the paypal buttons at ebay.I just went to paypal myself and paid her without using the auction #s or anything







Can I still file a claim even tho I don't have proof what it is I paid her this large amount of money for?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

There's a special place in







for someone who would scam a mama over diapers.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Jamie,
What happened to your thread over at AOL? Did you take it down or someone else?


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

Please keep us posted on this...I'm always so naive and just think the best of people. Scamming doesn't even occur to me! It's probably a big business for some people. So, let us know what happens and unless others think it's tacky, provide us with the eBay user id!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *campingmumma*
Jamie,
What happened to your thread over at AOL? Did you take it down or someone else?

I just went to look and saw it was gone







Were there any replies?


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I just went to look and saw it was gone







Were there any replies?

Yes - last I checked there were 5 replies:
#1: - same thing happened to her w/different seller
#2: - me - I posted I was having problems getting a hold of her too
#3 & #4 - had "excellent service" w/her through AOL's diaper swap/sell board
#5 - ?? I forget


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Well since I have no life I have continued to hunt her down.I saw she is listed under the custom order update section of Mommy Mae I.Seriously If I can find her address I will drive to her house and get my diapers or money.She has messed with the wrong hyena


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Jamie,
Grab my fuz while you're there :LOL


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

Grab mine too!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Hyenas on the prowl







:








:


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Can one of you please pm me with the ebay user name? I buy things occasionally from ebay and want to know who I should avoid. Thanks!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Me too! I buy a lot of diapers there! What was her feedback?







mama I hope you get your dipes. Kathleen is right, you can file through paypal, no matter what is was for.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay ladies I filed with paypal and ebay.You need to do the same.Seeing as she is still bidding and buying things maybe her paypal account being frozen will shock her into shipping.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Okay ladies I filed with paypal and ebay.You need to do the same.Seeing as she is still bidding and buying things maybe her paypal account being frozen will shock her into shipping.


I filed with paypal this morning. I couldn't file w/Ebay because none of my items were over $25 and the items cannot be combined to file







:


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

:







:







:







way to go taking charge!


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I've had great results with Paypal getting my money back. They rock, IMO.

Gee, I wonder if she even has these cool dipes. Maybe she just posts stuff that she KNOWS will bring high prices and sees if she can hook a sucker who WON'T file a complaint when they don't receive it. Just a thought... Mind you, she has grossly underestimated the appeal of an Ice Star set and has hooked a stalker who will track her down and wrest it from her resisting hands!!

Good luck!! Let us know what happens.














:


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

I filed mine this morning too. She hasn't responded in two days now about whether she actually shipped the items as promised on Saturday and no D/C #. I'm tired of waiting around. Maybe three paypal inquiries will send her a message. So sad, I really wanted the covers though...


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

How awful for you guys







. I hope you all get your money back!


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

Jamie,
I hope you can find her addy!! Man, that would shock the crap out of her for you to show up at her house :LOL I hope you all get your money back or at least get your dipes!!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

:


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

That is just awful that someone would do that to all of you. I was reading and hoping that it was just her being slow, forgetful, etc but it isn't looking like it.








I hope that a thousand blackbirds fly over her washline just after she has hung any (hopefully all) of her dipes on it...(but none that any of you are expecting to receive!) and I hope they grace her wash with a nice second rinse! (Of course the nice birdies had berries for breakfast too!)








Can't believe I just wrote that...I am usually not one to say/write things like that. I too have been wronged/lied to about cloth dipes and it is NOT a nice thing. (Not nice in any situation). But I do feel for you mommas and hope that it all turns out well in the end and you can get your dipes.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I just thought of a really evil plan to get her addy







It may require a deceptive diaper fairy - I'll report back later.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Brilliant plan.I looked into where her city is in location to me and it is pretty far.It would definatly have to be a road trip.If paypal doesn't come through I would still do it I think. , I mean she has A LOT of money from us.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Brilliant plan.I looked into where her city is in location to me and it is pretty far.It would definatly have to be a road trip.If paypal doesn't come through I would still do it I think. , I mean she has A LOT of money from us.

Jamie, I just saw your post over on the AOL board, so I know it was there as of about 4pm. I had a transaction with her a few months back, so I have her address. PM or email me on my AOL addy (same screen name). I wonder if she's the non-paying bidder on some of the benefit auctions too.







:


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Jamie-- I just thought of something.. If you pull her contact information on ebay. Just do a search for contact info.. You'll get her phone number (which I think you said you had but it was disconnected). Try entering the number in a reverse phone book ( search reverse phone book on yahoo) If it works you'll get her name and address.









Never mind it looks like Whitney has it for you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trishas Tribe*
Jamie,
I hope you can find her addy!! Man, that would shock the crap out of her for you to show up at her house :LOL I hope you all get your money back or at least get your dipes!!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

You guys if you do have a phone #, even if it is disconnected you can use reverse lookup to find the addy. And if you know her last name and current town, just google that and you can get a # and map to her house.

Unless she is unpublished, like I am.








:


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

All this diaper sleuthing!! Go mommas! Go!!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I tried the reversal phone number trick - nada









But there was another listing (same last name), in the same area - I may just call it - Got nuttin' to lose at this point.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *campingmumma*
I tried the reversal phone number trick - nada









But there was another listing (same last name), in the same area - I may just call it - Got nuttin' to lose at this point.

Try it Pam and warn them to watch out because a mad hyena might be heading their way soon :LOL
Actually I was thinking that driving 8 hours to knock on her door would probably get me nowhere but in jail for harassing or tresspassing.So I am really hoping paypal will get my money back.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

:
Go, Mamas, go!
I feel like I'm watching a really good suspense movie. I just hope you all get your $ back and this seller stops cheating people.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I've even tracked down a WAHM's # that was unlisted before.










You gotta be pretty careful what info you divulge on the net, if you want to stay safe from sleuthing diapering mamas.

Hyenas don't take to kindly to AWOL fluffy prey.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

:

*insert Law & Order "doink-doink" sound here*

This is wayyyy better than Law & Order! Go mamas!


----------



## PLWife (May 20, 2004)

I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I got several emails this morning - including one from Paypal - my refund is currently pending. I also got an apology from the seller. She sounded very sincere (things happening beyond her control







) - but I don't buy it considering we tracked her being online several times after the auction. I'm guessing she wasn't happy at the really low prices all her fuz went for ??

Next question - EBAY FEEDBACK - any recommends?


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *campingmumma*

Next question - EBAY FEEDBACK - any recommends?

I would wait until the last possible second before the deadline to leave feedback. (Is it 30 days? 90 days?) I'm sure someone here can tell you. That way she probably won't have a chance to respond and leave negative feedback for you.

I have been burned by a buyer who never paid for her item, despite two weeks' worth of emails. I left negative feedback and she turned around and did the same to me, making up ridiculous lies about how I was really a mentally unstable teenager.







: Ummm, OK.

Anyway, wait, and then leave honest feedback.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yep I'm getting a refund too...I also thought maybe she didn't like the low fuz prices. Please someone tell me how long for feedback. I do want to leave negative so others are informed but I don't want retaliation either....


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

You have 90 days after the auction to leave feedback, if you wait until the very last minute you can usually leave neg without the other person having time to come back and get you.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

this is so suspenseful! I'm glad some refunds are being issued. Anyone have links to these auctions--I'm so nosey and curious at how 'low' the fuz went for.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

<----- (low-carb lurking)


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok, I just checked and recieved a refund from her also. The thing that is crazy is that I haven't filed with paypal and she supposedly shipped my items on Saturday. So is she saying that she still didn't ship my stuff. I think i'm more angry now than I was before. She's had my money for over 2 weeks and it will take another week for it to come back to me. What if I was in real need of that stuff? At least I will be getting my money back.

So do you think it happened because of the low prices that it went for? If she's been around since then I would think she could have shipped the stuff out.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
this is so suspenseful! I'm glad some refunds are being issued. Anyone have links to these auctions--I'm so nosey and curious at how 'low' the fuz went for.

Mine was Ebay item: 4303958561


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! Found them all.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I am pretty sure thats the lady that I bought 4 diapers off of. They were in great condition, she shipped promptly too. When I bought the dipes from her they were listed on another board, I had a chance to buy the fuz but I didn't think it would fit ds. But she didn't have the best communication, she never told me she shipped them, but the transaction took place on thursday and I got the dipes on Mon. I would think she was pretty sincere about what happened. I do know you guys got a deal, she was asking alot more for the fuz.

Michelle


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:

I do know you guys got a deal, she was asking alot more for the fuz.
It would have been a deal if they had actually RECIEVED the diapers!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Well yeah, but I mean price wise. She was asking $70 for the ice star.

Michelle


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

That's just the chance you take with ebay. If you aren't willing to part with it under a certain price, have the starting bid be your least-desirable-but-acceptable price, or sell it with a reserve.


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Exactly, Angelica!

Isn't it illegal to sell on eBay, then refuse to deliver just b/c you didn't like the price the auction ended at? There must be some way to report that...grrr for all you, I'd be happy I got my money back, but darn it, what I'd REALLY want are the dipes/covers since that's what I bid on, after all.

How is she explaining that, btw? She says she "going through some things" and offers a refund, but if she can give a refund, WHY can't she ship the items which technically no longer belong to her? Can you refuse the refund and still demand she ship? What an awful seller!









Guin


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

REFUNDS!!! I haven't gotten any emails from paypal or the seller.Damn I wanted that Ice Star









eta I bet I am going to get screwed because I payed to a different payapl address then listed in her auction
















You ladies who got refunds can you ask her about my stuff.She is still not even read my emails I have been sending her.I am getting so stressed out by this.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart*
I do know you guys got a deal, she was asking alot more for the fuz.

Okay maybe I shouldn't post when I just wake up and am grumpy but how dare you say we got a deal. Being out $118, yeah some deal


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Okay maybe I shouldn't post when I just wake up and am grumpy but how dare you say we got a deal. Being out $118, yeah some deal









Holy Cow, that really sucks Jamie.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

FH, I'm sure you didn't mean anything with your post about the Fuz being a deal, but that is the "risk" one takes when selling on eBay. Just because she puts it on there and doesn't get what she wanted it doesn't mean that she can renege on a legal agreement. She offered, the buyers paid, she should ship. She shouldn't just refund the money because it wasn't enough.







:








I know, I'm probably preaching to the choir. But this just frosts my ass when sellers pull this crap. It seems to be a particular problem with some of the car sellers and their shill bidders bumping up a price illegally. _Caveat emptor_ with eBay. Even good feedback isn't a guarantee that they will go through with the transaction. Although, I think 99% of the folks on there are wonderful.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guinevere*
How is she explaining that, btw? She says she "going through some things" and offers a refund, but if she can give a refund, WHY can't she ship the items which technically no longer belong to her? Can you refuse the refund and still demand she ship? What an awful seller!









Guin

I guess going to the post office is too much work for her during her personal crisis







I just don't buy the excuses, b/c she was bidding on ebay several days after her auction ended. IMO, plenty of time to mail some diapers!!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

You've probably already done this, but going back to your paypal transaction and hitting details all of the other persons info is listed i.e. thier full name instead of just thier email or ebay i.d. AND thier addy. Haunting her w/ certified return receipt mail could give you a bit of satisfaction. There aren't many people that like having the PO person come to the door OR having to make the trip to the PO to get the ominious letter waiting for them.









By the way, after having worked for ma bell for seven years, I might have a few tricks up my sleeve. PM me if you need me.

I sure hope this little bit of info helped. This is really just unacceptable







.

I can't wait to hear tht you've all gotten the product or the $$$$.







:


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh brother...thats not what I meant. Don't take your anger out on me. I've gotten plenty screwed before buying diapers...to quite the hefty tune as well.

I'm bowing out for awhile.







:

Michelle


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

well I don't get what you meant then.She is a fraud and a scammer.Sorry but I am mad I got ripped off and you posting I got a deal is beyond rude.

I do need to get her address because I will send her letters.I will not let this go.That is a lot of money.With ebay she only has her city and state listed.And a disconnect #


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Jamie,
Have you heard from paypal at all?


----------



## mealymama (Jun 8, 2004)

Three fraud complaints on eBay mean you get BOOTED off. Anyone who has been ripped needs to file a complaint before she has the chance to do any more damage...
*MissSugarKane*, I'm not sure how you paid... did you select Goods-Non Auction, Services, or another option? As long as you selected an option for material goods, PAYPAL WILL GIVE YOU YOUR MONEY BACK whether or not you have an auction # attached to the payment. It doens't matter... Paypal was around long before eBay bought it, and all Paypal purchases are protected. The only proof they will accept from her is a DC #, if she doesn't have one, too bad for her.
I would suggest that all you mamas who haven't gotten your refunds yet file Paypal complaints sooner than later... Paypal will freeze her funds and give you back your money whether she likes it or not... but if she has too much warning, she may remove all of her funds.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mealymama*
Three fraud complaints on eBay mean you get BOOTED off. Anyone who has been ripped needs to file a complaint before she has the chance to do any more damage...


The only problem with Ebay, the items have to be over $25 a piece in order to file a fraud complaint. I bid and won two items and could not file







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

No I have not heard from paypal since I filed the complaint.I went and checked the status and it says they are still waiting to hear from the seller.I just know she will have emptied the money from the paypal account and I am going to be screwed.This whole time I have been thinking it'll work out but now I am realizing that I really am going to be out that much money and I am having an anxiety attack.


----------



## mealymama (Jun 8, 2004)

PS~
I just got bad feedback from a seller who tried to charge an insane amount for shipping because the auction ended at the opening bid. People should either post opening bids of no less than their minimum desired price, or use reserves... this seller did not answer email after email asking if she could use a different shipping method, then she left bad feedback, and when I returned the favor don't you know, suddenly she remembered how to use her email account.








Anyway, MissSugarKane, HONEY! I'm a seller, I've been through this from both sides, and I'm so confident you are not going to lose your money! It's such a pain, but isn't the worst part about it that big slap in the face reminding you how crummy people can be


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*







:

*insert Law & Order "doink-doink" sound here*

This is wayyyy better than Law & Order! Go mamas!









!!

I hope you get a response soon Jamie. Ideally you get your IceStar set, worst case you at least get a full refund.

I don't think I understand "getting a great deal" if you don't actually get a product for your $$ either.







:


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

Jamie, I think she has removed all the money from her paypal account because I'm waiting for the funds to clear before I actually get my refund. So that means she had time to spend the paypal I sent her or transfer into her checking account. The only other time I got a refund it was instant(and wasn't because of a problem). Also, you didn't really get a good price. You paid a bit for that RB shell set and I don't think $51 is the cheapest i've seen an Ice Star go for.

She's had plenty of time to ship and I was very nice to her when she told me she hadn't shipped yet. However I went back to the email she sent me and she said "I'd like to offer you a refund at this time, or if you still want your win/s I will have them mailed tomorrow". Now that I reread that, i'm thinking she would just rather me ask for the refund and she really didn't have the intention of sending my dipes. I think i'm going to email her and ask her why she sent me a refund today when my items were supposed to have shipped out on Saturday.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *williamsmommy2002*

She's had plenty of time to ship and I was very nice to her when she told me she hadn't shipped yet. However I went back to the email she sent me and she said "I'd like to offer you a refund at this time, or if you still want your win/s I will have them mailed tomorrow". Now that I reread that, i'm thinking she would just rather me ask for the refund and she really didn't have the intention of sending my dipes. I think i'm going to email her and ask her why she sent me a refund today when my items were supposed to have shipped out on Saturday.

Exact same thing.I was shocked after 11 days my items were not shipped but I was still nice.Then she offered me a refund or to ship my items out the next day.I don't understand why she would refund you guys and not me









I am wondering if I can contact the police in her city.I mean she is stealing.I wish she would read my emails (since we both have AOL I can see that she hasn't even read them) so she would be aware of what drastic measures I will take to get my money back.


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

maybe have someone else email for you?


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lena_girl*
maybe have someone else email for you?

That might be an idea... I'm sorry you guys have to go through this. It really sucks.







:

Nada


----------



## NatalieS (Jan 23, 2004)

: I never read such long threads but this one's got me hooked! I simply must know what happens!!

BTW, I'm in So Cal if you want me to scout anything out for you..... do a drive by?


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

:

Jamie--that sucks! I hope it gets resolved for you soon.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatalieS*
BTW, I'm in So Cal if you want me to scout anything out for you..... do a drive by?









Go throw a disposable at her house for me







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatalieS*
BTW, I'm in So Cal if you want me to scout anything out for you..... do a drive by?









:LOL

I would seriously do everything in my power to get my money back. If you have to go to the police Jamie then do it! This woman shouldn't be allowed to scam people like this!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Jamie, that sucks!







I really hope she isn't pulling crap to force this to go 30 days and you not getting your money back. I looked at the page ButterflyMom pulled up and I really think the seller was pissy that things went for so low. I was watching a few of those but forgot to bid, I guess that's a good thing in my case. I'm so sorry all of you have to go through this but glad to hear at least some of you are getting somewhere.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I can relate. I bought some honeyboys from a WAHM in January and NOTHING.








I have done everything in my power to get her attention......nothing. It was more than one too.







I hope everyone gets their money back when ya'll get done you can hunt down my scammer for me. Be careful ladies







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I went ahead and left negative feedback so others will be warned. Pam can you send me the email address she used to to contact you about the refund.I am going to try that one.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Go throw a disposable at her house for me







:

At least make sure the sposie is full of somethin' good & STINKY!


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

Do you want a harmless "get even" prank you can do from long distance?
Go to you local book store and pull the subscription cards from EVERY magazine you can get you hands on. Fill out every single one of them with her name and address. She will be up to her eyeballs in magazines. And she will have to call/write all of them to say she wants to cancel .....
oh so funny.
If you want to be really mean get some gay porn ones, fill them out with her name BUT put a neighbors address.....oh how evil


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemustang*
Do you want a harmless "get even" prank you can do from long distance?
Go to you local book store and pull the subscription cards from EVERY magazine you can get you hands on. Fill out every single one of them with her name and address. She will be up to her eyeballs in magazines. And she will have to call/write all of them to say she wants to cancel .....
oh so funny.
If you want to be really mean get some gay porn ones, fill them out with her name BUT put a neighbors address.....oh how evil





































Angela I am shocked you would suggest such behaviour







: I may have to try that on my son's deadbeat dad too....







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh and maybe everyone should start pming me with their ideas so we don't get this thread pulled for being naughty


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Quote:

I went ahead and left negative feedback so others will be warned.








High Five Mama. I really appreciate those who take the chance of retalitory feedback to tell it like it is. I hope you get this resolved in your favor soon!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Sailor*







High Five Mama. I really appreciate those who take the chance of retalitory feedback to tell it like it is. I hope you get this resolved in your favor soon!

Yeah I don't care if she gives me negative because I know I did nothing wrong. I have enough positive feedback that will show who is telling the truth.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

okay okay, I didnt really mean that. I'm a good girl, honest!!!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I just left two big fat NEGATIVES for her this morning









Jamie, I'll email those addys to you.


----------



## KathyS (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm coming in this thread late- I sort of skimmed over some of the posts so if I repeat something sorry.

I know what ya'll are going through- I was taken about a year ago by a mom on this board. Never did receive a paypal refund or my dipes








Then recently again with a trade.

Jamie- You said you sent paypal to her "other" email address. This may sound stupid but did you check to see if that email address had a registered account? I've accidently sent money before to an email address that didn't exsist.

Also- I would definalty file a fraud complaint with ebay and contact your state's attorney's office. I think I read that you were trying to find her Address. Paypal should have it. I would call them on the phone and request that information.
888-221-1161. If you are successful at obtaining her address- Then I would send her a ceritified letter and let her know you will be contacting her local.police department and or states attorneys office.

Hope you get your money back or your diapers!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah I sent it to a real paypal account.She told me through emails she got the payment and would be shipping.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I left negative feedback today.


----------



## allfiveofus (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't been around here long, but I've been around ebay enough to get ripped off using PayPal as both buyer and a seller.
When the buyer files a complaint, if the seller has any money in their account, the money is removed. PayPal hangs onto the money until the complaint is resolved. For amounts over $250.00, the seller needs to provide a signature confirmation of delivery.
If the seller already took the money out of her account, your won't be getting your money back from PayPal. They don't try any other recourse other than looking to see that there is no money in sellers PayPal account. You can still file with eBay and get back all but $25.00 in that case.
A hard learned lesson from using PayPal as a buyer - always use money from a credit card. Not your PayPal funds or your checking account. You can file a chargeback with the credit card company if PayPal does not get your money back.
Good Luck.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

Is that why alot of sellers say "funded paypal only..no credit cards"????


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemustang*
Is that why alot of sellers say "funded paypal only..no credit cards"????

Usually it's because they only have a Personal account and not a Premier account that accepts CCs.

We also got taken about 2 years ago on eBay. We bought a jogging stroller (got it for about half price) and the guy "sent" it another address... in California... we live in Texas. Basically both Paypal and eBay did nothing because he showed the he shipped it. Even though it wasn't to OUR address which was the registered and confirmed address with both eBay and Paypal. He dragged it out long enough about shipping that we didn't file with Paypal until the 30 days had pasted.







That's when I learned the 30 days lesson, never wait!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay today's update.Thanks to some supersleuth mama's I now have her address and current phone number.I called and got her answering machine and left a message asking for a refund otherwise I would be filing a police report in her city. I am hoping she might be freaked out I have her number and just refund me.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

She may just need that cloth diaper for herself when she hears your message on her answering machine. :LOL

Good luck, I hope you get your money back soon!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
She may just need that cloth diaper for herself when she hears your message on her answering machine. :LOL

Good luck, I hope you get your money back soon!









: Just as long as it's not one of the diapers that she sold!!

I hope you all get your money back.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I called and got her answering machine and left a message asking for a refund otherwise I would be filing a police report in her city. I am hoping she might be freaked out I have her number and just refund me.

I'd be shakin' in my boots right now if I was her! Let's hope this is what she needs to give you your money back.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Okay today's update.Thanks to some supersleuth mama's I now have her address and current phone number.I called and got her answering machine and left a message asking for a refund otherwise I would be filing a police report in her city. I am hoping she might be freaked out I have her number and just refund me.

CUT IT OUT!!! WOO-HOO JAMIE







Next, get someone to call and say they're from paypal :LOL


----------



## kimisaur (Aug 13, 2003)

Yea!!!!! I think she probably thought she was safe, scamming some faceless victim on ebay. Now that it's clear it's real world stealing, and YOU KNOW WHO SHE IS, I hope she pays up!

-Kimberly


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Wow! Keep us updated!


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Way to go!!









Were you nice?? I think I would have had a hard time being nice on the phone.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenluv*
Were you nice?? I think I would have had a hard time being nice on the phone.

Of course I was nice , I am always nice







:

But yeah I was nice only because I didn't want her to have a recording of me going off on her.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I was having visions of a rabid hyena barking into the phone dripping foam all over the place :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am seriously going to lose it with this lady








The phonecall worked , she replied to my email BUT look what she told me:
Jamie,
I had gone to refund you along with the others, but you had already reversed the payment. I cannot refund you after that fact. The reversal shows pending to your account

What is she talking about? I did not reverse anything! I filed with paypal , same as the others who got refunded did.Is this anything like when she couldn't "find" in her paypal that I had paid


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Wowza, Jamie! What a lunatic! I would now quit being nice and file whatever report i had threatened to file, no more chances.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

wow jamie, this really sucks!!! i too think she is bitter at her low fuz prices, and that is JUST WRONG. I would contact paypal again, to inquire about this "reversal" thing...... maybe paypal is trying to reverse the payment. then i would call her again and tell her she needs to refund your money by the weekend or you are going to report her to the "authorities" for real.............. oh, and i'd tell her to NEVER sell cloth diapering products on ebay ever again!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I wonder if she comes to this board and has read this







:LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't think paypal is trying to reverse the payment.I think she is a liar!!!!! I checked and she read the emails where I asked her to explain about the reversal because I had not done anything like that.See if she were an honest person she would reply to that and try to help me figure it out.I am so mad I am going to explode.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Pam IM me on AIM if you see this misssugarkane


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

I would think that if she or paypal was reversing the payment it would show at least as pending in your Paypal account. Can you email or call (if you can find the number) paypal to find out what is going on?

I hope she refunds you soon..


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I called paypal and as we all knew she is a liar.There is no reverse payment.They have tried to contact her twice and she has not responded to them.They can not issue me a refund or reverse the payment without her replying.

I called the Simi Valley police department and they are calling her now.


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I called paypal and as we all knew she is a liar.There is no reverse payment.They have tried to contact her twice and she has not responded to them.They can not issue me a refund or reverse the payment without her replying.

I called the Simi Valley police department and they are calling her now.


Good for YOU!!!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Yikes! What a horrible mess Jamie! I guess after this she will know not to mess with you!

Great job on standing your ground, who knows how many people she has done this to!







:


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangemustang*
Do you want a harmless "get even" prank you can do from long distance?
Go to you local book store and pull the subscription cards from EVERY magazine you can get you hands on. Fill out every single one of them with her name and address. She will be up to her eyeballs in magazines. And she will have to call/write all of them to say she wants to cancel .....
oh so funny.
If you want to be really mean get some gay porn ones, fill them out with her name BUT put a neighbors address.....oh how evil






































OMG!!!! I am crying I am laughing so hard!!!!














:


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Good for you!! I hope they come through for you!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I hope you get this resolved soon!


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ooohh, what did the police say??? I have been reading this thread since the very beginning - I can't stay away! Good for you for sticking up for yourself, I know a lot of mama's that would just write their money off as gone







Keep us updated!!


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

What an evil cow. I hope she gets the book thrown at her. I agree, she's just bitter cuz she didn't get a "hyena" price for her dipes. I'm so glad you guys did all this, and I love how her feedback goes from all positive to all neutral to all negative!!

You rock!

Oh, and I think Full Heart was not trying to be mean at all about your good deal - she was just saying had they been "normal" transactions (you actually got the dipes







) there would have been some good deals to be had. I woulda liked some of that action!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

:


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I called the Simi Valley police department and they are calling her now.









YOU GO GIRL! I've also been







: since the beginning of this thread - I really hope they nail her for this. I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

BIG UPDATE

I just received the following email:

Dear Jamie Strege,

XXXXXXXXX has refunded your payment.

This refund is currently pending, and will remain "Pending" until the funds
have cleared from the sender's account, which usually takes 7-8 business
days. You will be notified by email when the funds have cleared into your
PayPal balance.


































































I so want to drive down to Simi Valley and marry the police man who helped me out.
Thanks everyone for your investigative work and support.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Way to kick some diaper butt mama!!!!!

I'm so glad you won't have to worry about this anymore!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

WHOHOO! I think this must be the first time the POLICE got involved in a hyena dispute - but probably not the last. DON"T MESS WITH A HYENA AND HER FLUFF! Or her paypal







. This is one for the history books.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

WTG Jamie! I'm glad you're getting your refund. Of course, I'd be thrilled if you got your Fuz instead. Judging my the amount of times the thread has been read, I don't think she'll be getting many hits on her future auctions.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh and I have to tell you that I almost died when the police officer asked what it was I bought from her and I had to say "diapers". I was so embarassed.







:


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I notice that most of her positive feedback is from sellers and say "fast payment!" Well ya', with a paypal account full of ill-gotten funds, no problem!


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Woo-Hoo!!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

: YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEE! Good for you for calling paypal and the cops, I sure hope her account gets suspended or terminated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
BIG UPDATE

I just received the following email:

Dear Jamie Strege,

XXXXXXXXX has refunded your payment.

This refund is currently pending, and will remain "Pending" until the funds
have cleared from the sender's account, which usually takes 7-8 business
days. You will be notified by email when the funds have cleared into your
PayPal balance.


































































I so want to drive down to Simi Valley and marry the police man who helped me out.
Thanks everyone for your investigative work and support.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Yay, Jamie!







I've been lurking this thread forever & am so glad to see you're getting refunded.

For all your hard PI work all I can say is....









Congrats!

Holly


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Geez, after reading this I don't even feel so sad about MM anymore.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Yea, I'm glad you got your "refund".






















That you didn't get your IceStar though. It was probably in horrible condition. Yeah yeah that's the ticket... it was actually an XL that she washed on hot and felting it to a Medium... yeah yeah... the wool was actually stained horribly inside and and the applique had been badly repaired... um with superglue yeah yeah that's it. That's the ticket.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Go Jamie! That's fantastic. I'm glad you got your monies back and still stunned that she would pull that on all of you.







is definitely in order.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

WOW!! Way to go Jamie!! Now how about the other mamas? Did ya'll get your money back?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*Jamie flips her pistol around her finger, blows in the barrel, and puts it back in her holster*

WTG girl! Your perseverance paid off!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Jamie, that is awesome! I've been







: around here since the beginning. I'm so glad you got your money. You kick butt mama!


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

Now lets just hope she has the funds in her account and isn't BS'ing you about that!!

WAY TO GO JAMIE!!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Hooooraaaay! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

way to go!!!!!


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

WooHoo!


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Way to Go!!


----------



## kimisaur (Aug 13, 2003)

So happy to hear she didn't get away with your money!!!!

(But







that even after repeated requests she was still trying to figure out a scam to keep your money)

-Kimberly


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

You are amazing! Good for you for being so persistent! I am so happy for you


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

YIPEE YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you























Ok, lets see who gets their "pending refund" first?







:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna*
Good for you for being so persistent!

You of all people should know that I am that







:









Thanks again everyone.I could not have done it without a lot of help.You all are great


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Woo Hoo Jamie!


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

good to hear jamie!!! i bet that is a huge weight lifted, eh?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I am glad you are getting your money back. Goodness sure took a lot of baloney though.


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:

You of all people should know that I am that


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, you know what I just noticed about "our friend" - she changed her ebay ID four times??? I've always kept mine the same b/c of my stellar feedback. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

That's awesome!

Now what are you going to spend the money on?!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *campingmumma*
Hey, you know what I just noticed about "our friend" - she changed her ebay ID four times??? I've always kept mine the same b/c of my stellar feedback. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmm....

I've changed mine probably 4 times since I've had an eBay account. I have 100% feedback.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

My refund was completed this morning. Hopefully you ladies will get your money back soon.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

My refunded cleared this afternoon. Glad to have this experience over. Hope everyone elses clears too!!


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

I just noticed that the seller is no longer a registered user for ebay. That is new since the other day. They must have booted her after all the complaints.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizado24*
I just noticed that the seller is no longer a registered user for ebay. That is new since the other day. They must have booted her after all the complaints.









she may have changed her id again


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

I just got in - me too!!!! My refund has been completed


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am glad everyone's refunds cleared. I still have a week for mine and am a bit nervous.I hope she was banned from ebay and hasn't signed up other a new name.I'll keep an eye out for my items going back up for sale and cause a stink if they do.


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I still think it STINKS that you guys are getting refunds instead of the product you won. Now she can relist (under a different name) and get more $. Isn't that what she wanted in the first place? But, at least you are getting your $ back, that's what's important.


----------



## KathyS (Sep 3, 2002)

Jami- very glad to hear you will be receiving your refund


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *norcalmommy*
Yeah, I still think it STINKS that you guys are getting refunds instead of the product you won. Now she can relist (under a different name) and get more $. Isn't that what she wanted in the first place? But, at least you are getting your $ back, that's what's important.


I don't know. It is buyer beware on her items now. Most of the ladies who would be bidding are well aware of her scams. And there is no guarantee that she wouldn't pull the same thing again.

Glad that everyone got their money back.

Now if I could only track down the lady on MDC who scammed me out of $25 for two Tiny Birds soakers.


----------

